# Visa Tourist visa 600 delayed in India



## yashgt (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi,

My application was submitted on 28th March. It has been 17 working days. I still do not have the tourist visa. Can someone tell me how long it is currently taking to get the tourist visa in India?

Regards,
Yash


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

yashgt said:


> Hi,
> 
> My application was submitted on 28th March. It has been 17 working days. I still do not have the tourist visa. Can someone tell me how long it is currently taking to get the tourist visa in India?
> 
> ...


Can't help with India, but the last Philippines one we did took 5 weeks.

Was your Tourist stream or sponsored stream? They have different timelines. 28 days or 61 days for the majority, using the Global 90% stats.

They say it varies depending on factors such as peak processing periods in a particular location.


----------



## HENRYV (Apr 29, 2017)

yashgt said:


> Hi,
> 
> My application was submitted on 28th March. It has been 17 working days. I still do not have the tourist visa. Can someone tell me how long it is currently taking to get the tourist visa in India?
> 
> ...


Hi Yash,

Any update on your Visa? I have too applied on 28th March. More than a month now and not heard from visa office yet.

Thanks
Henry


----------



## chander_balan (May 3, 2017)

HENRYV said:


> Hi Yash,
> 
> Any update on your Visa? I have too applied on 28th March. More than a month now and not heard from visa office yet.
> 
> ...


Hi Henryv

Any updates regarding your visa status?? I applied visitor visa subclass 600 for my mom on 31/03/2017 and no communication received yet from Australian High commission, New Delhi.

Global processing standard time has elapsed on 28/04/2017 but I have NOT received any response yet. In the past my mom had received the visa in less than 10 days.

VFS is hopeless

Thanks,

Chander


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Which visitor visa did you apply for? Tourist stream or sponsored stream?


----------



## chander_balan (May 3, 2017)

JandE said:


> Which visitor visa did you apply for? Tourist stream or sponsored stream?


JandE,

Tourist stream

Thanks,


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

Hi mom dad applied for tourist visa under tourist stream on 9 april 2017. On 21 april I received this email from VFS stating that
Your visa application reference no. AUX-IN-0000000-0has been forwarded to the High Commission of Australia/Embassy for processing. An auto e-mail will be generated to inform you when the application is returned and is available for collection at the application Centre. Please note this is an auto generated e-mail. Please do NOT reply to this email.''

Still waiting for there visa.. plz update when you guys get your visa or sny update.

Thanks


----------



## HENRYV (Apr 29, 2017)

No update till today. I have applied on 27th March and got a mail on 28th March that application has been received at the High Commission of Australia/Embassy for processing. The website still shows application under processing at Embassy / New Delhi. Still waiting. Although the global average is 28 days as published, but there were 3 holidays in between, so I am expecting 1 month minimum processing time.

Thanks.


----------



## Ankushg (May 4, 2017)

Hi,


Even i am stuck in the same situation had applied on 29tb March and till date there is no response from the high commission. I am supposed to fly to Sydney on Sunday. But I guess that is gonna get screwed. 

Please le me know if any1 is able to contact someone from the high commission.


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

Good luck guys.. will let you if i get any.. one of my uncle he applied on 4th april at AHC new delhi he is still waiting for it..


----------



## divyamidha (May 5, 2017)

Hi, 

Did any of you got your visa?
We applied for a visa for my parents on 31-mar and no update till now.


----------



## HENRYV (Apr 29, 2017)

divyamidha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did any of you got your visa?
> We applied for a visa for my parents on 31-mar and no update till now.


Hey Divya,

After a long wait of 1 month and 1 week, we got our visa approved today. ( Didn't expect that to happen on a Sunday).

Cheers,
Henry


----------



## ashwanijain (May 7, 2017)

Hi

I have launched tourist visa class 600 for my sister on 10 Apr from New Dellhi VFS. But still waiting for the response. 
If you receive any info please add it to the thread. Also confirm which visa (sponsered or non-sponsered) have you applied?


----------



## chander_balan (May 3, 2017)

HENRYV said:


> Hey Divya,
> 
> After a long wait of 1 month and 1 week, we got our visa approved today. ( Didn't expect that to happen on a Sunday).
> 
> ...


HenryV

That's good news. Good luck

We applied on 31st March so I am guessing there should be a response this week for us.

How long did you apply for?? Did you get any madecial request?? We applied for long stay, usually anything over 3 months applicant needs to take medical test.

For information AUS high commission., India has published there is high volume in application for tourist visa for 1st quarter 2017. So there is a delay.

Chander


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

HENRYV said:


> Hey Divya,
> 
> After a long wait of 1 month and 1 week, we got our visa approved today. ( Didn't expect that to happen on a Sunday).
> 
> ...


First of all congrats.. how come you got your visa on Sunday.. ?? 
Im confused


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

ashwanijain said:


> Hi
> 
> I have launched tourist visa class 600 for my sister on 10 Apr from New Dellhi VFS. But still waiting for the response.
> If you receive any info please add it to the thread. Also confirm which visa (sponsered or non-sponsered) have you applied?


My parents files also received on 10th april at new delhi and still is in under processing. Only 3 months visa requested under tourist streams. Still waiting for it..


----------



## Sa2112enator (May 8, 2017)

yashgt said:


> Hi,
> 
> My application was submitted on 28th March. It has been 17 working days. I still do not have the tourist visa. Can someone tell me how long it is currently taking to get the tourist visa in India?
> 
> ...


Hi yash... Did you get the visa??


----------



## Sa2112enator (May 8, 2017)

One of my friends got the visa last night for his parents... They submitted on 28th March and it was received on 30th... Has anyone who submitted in april 1st week..got the visa??


----------



## Sa2112enator (May 8, 2017)

manimehra22 said:


> My parents files also received on 10th april at new delhi and still is in under processing. Only 3 months visa requested under tourist streams. Still waiting for it..


Hi..Did you get the visa ??


----------



## Sa2112enator (May 8, 2017)

Can anyone please update as upto which date of application, the visa has been granted. As far as i know from other portals and friends..they have processed tourist visas for application received by 31st march. can anyone else confirm?


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

Sa2112enator said:


> Hi..Did you get the visa ??


No not yet. Still waiting. I am thinking to call them today and confirm the status. It's really disappointing.


----------



## Sa2112enator (May 8, 2017)

manimehra22 said:


> No not yet. Still waiting. I am thinking to call them today and confirm the status. It's really disappointing.


Please let me know as well what they say. I also applied on the same date at vfs delhi.


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

Sa2112enator said:


> Please let me know as well what they say. I also applied on the same date at vfs delhi.


i called them but they said both applications are under processing. you will get once decision once finalised. they can't tell you the exect time because it is depends on australian high commision.


----------



## Sa2112enator (May 8, 2017)

manimehra22 said:


> i called them but they said both applications are under processing. you will get once decision once finalised. they can't tell you the exect time because it is depends on australian high commision.


Yeah..thats their standard reply..not giving any clue.. your uncle who applied on 4th april also not got the visa yet ??


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

manimehra22 said:


> i called them but they said both applications are under processing. you will get once decision once finalised. they can't tell you the exect time because it is depends on australian high commision.


uncle also waiting for his visa. applicant who applied last week of april got thirs decisions recently. may b it will take one more week get ours decision.


----------



## Sa2112enator (May 8, 2017)

manimehra22 said:


> uncle also waiting for his visa. applicant who applied last week of april got thirs decisions recently. may b it will take one more week get ours decision.


yeah..let me know when you get your visa ..or when your uncle gets as his application is 4-5 days prior to us...


----------



## bsingh (May 11, 2017)

chander_balan said:


> Hi Henryv
> 
> Any updates regarding your visa status?? I applied visitor visa subclass 600 for my mom on 31/03/2017 and no communication received yet from Australian High commission, New Delhi.
> 
> ...


Hi Chander,

Even I applied on 30th March. Whats the current status have yo guys got the Visa. I have flight booked for 13th May.


----------



## Sa2112enator (May 8, 2017)

bsingh said:


> Hi Chander,
> 
> Even I applied on 30th March. Whats the current status have yo guys got the Visa. I have flight booked for 13th May.


did you submit your application in vfs on 30th march or you got the email of application received on 30th ....ideally you should have got it by now as i know someone who applied theirs on 30th and got it last week...or you will get in 1-2 days...


----------



## bsingh (May 11, 2017)

Sa2112enator said:


> did you submit your application in vfs on 30th march or you got the email of application received on 30th ....ideally you should have got it by now as i know someone who applied theirs on 30th and got it last week...or you will get in 1-2 days...


My application was received on 30th March. Have a flight tonight and no signs of visa. Guess I have to go for cancellation now.


----------



## Sa2112enator (May 8, 2017)

bsingh said:


> My application was received on 30th March. Have a flight tonight and no signs of visa. Guess I have to go for cancellation now.


Yes..better go for cancellation if the charges for cancellation and rescheduling are same . I did mine yesterday . Btw for how much duration did u apply?


----------



## bsingh (May 11, 2017)

Sa2112enator said:


> Yes..better go for cancellation if the charges for cancellation and rescheduling are same . I did mine yesterday . Btw for how much duration did u apply?


Only for 2 weeks and that too from a holiday agent


----------



## Sa2112enator (May 8, 2017)

bsingh said:


> Only for 2 weeks and that too from a holiday agent


Did you get the visa??


----------



## chander_balan (May 3, 2017)

bsingh said:


> Hi Chander,
> 
> Even I applied on 30th March. Whats the current status have yo guys got the Visa. I have flight booked for 13th May.


bsingh and all,

We applied subclass 600(tourist stream) on 30th March 2017 at VFS, Chennai and received confirmation from high commission for the same next day 31st march 2017.

We have been requested to take medical test on 06/05/2017 since the visa validity requested for 1 year. We have completed the medical test very next day 07/05/2017 but we have NOT received any communication from High commission yet.

Very disappointed regarding the delay, in the past same applicant received visa with in 2 weeks including the medical tests.

We are hoping to hear something this week. Wishing all good luck including myself.

Chander


----------



## Sa2112enator (May 8, 2017)

chander_balan said:


> bsingh and all,
> 
> We applied subclass 600(tourist stream) on 30th March 2017 at VFS, Chennai and received confirmation from high commission for the same next day 31st march 2017.
> 
> ...


best of luck 2 you for visa ..please post once u get it .. so that we may start waiting for ours.


----------



## bsingh (May 11, 2017)

Sa2112enator said:


> best of luck 2 you for visa ..please post once u get it .. so that we may start waiting for ours.


on 13th was my flight. on 12th May, i got a call from visa officer around 5.30 pm. She took an interview for 20 minutes. I asked her when I can expect a visa, she told me next week we will take the decision. After 20 minutes i got a mail from them stating visa granted. so finally was able to travel on 13th May


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

bsingh said:


> on 13th was my flight. on 12th May, i got a call from visa officer around 5.30 pm. She took an interview for 20 minutes. I asked her when I can expect a visa, she told me next week we will take the decision. After 20 minutes i got a mail from them stating visa granted. so finally was able to travel on 13th May


wowww great news. congrats for visa. you applied on 30th march. so approx it takes 6 weeks to grant.


----------



## Sa2112enator (May 8, 2017)

manimehra22 said:


> wowww great news. congrats for visa. you applied on 30th march. so approx it takes 6 weeks to grant.


hi Manimehra22, Did u get any response for visa or for your uncle who applied on 4th april??


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

Sa2112enator said:


> hi Manimehra22, Did u get any response for visa or for your uncle who applied on 4th april??


No he is still waiting like us ☹&#128528;.


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

bsingh said:


> on 13th was my flight. on 12th May, i got a call from visa officer around 5.30 pm. She took an interview for 20 minutes. I asked her when I can expect a visa, she told me next week we will take the decision. After 20 minutes i got a mail from them stating visa granted. so finally was able to travel on 13th May


You requested for less than six months visa or more than six months? Did they requested you for medical ?


----------



## Sa2112enator (May 8, 2017)

manimehra22 said:


> No he is still waiting like us ☹&#128528;.


It should come this week hopefully as one person in other group who submitted on 8th april got the grant yesterday.


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

Sa2112enator said:


> It should come this week hopefully as one person in other group who submitted on 8th april got the grant yesterday.


My parents requested for only 3 months visa so no medical required for 3 months. They said if medical require they will take some more extra time.


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

My parents visa granted today.. got visa grant email at 12.50pm without any interview.
Details of application-
Lodgement date 11 april through VFS at new delhi..
visa requested for 3 months. Got 1 one year visa but with max 3 months stay on each entry. Without NO FURTHER STAY..


----------



## Sa2112enator (May 8, 2017)

manimehra22 said:


> My parents visa granted today.. got visa grant email at 12.50pm without any interview.
> Details of application-
> Lodgement date 11 april through VFS at new delhi..
> visa requested for 3 months. Got 1 one year visa but with max 3 months stay on each entry. Without NO FURTHER STAY..


Congratulations... What about uncle??.. He applied earlier i guess... And did u submit on 11 th at vfs or it was received on 11 th?


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

Sa2112enator said:


> Congratulations... What about uncle??.. He applied earlier i guess... And did u submit on 11 th at vfs or it was received on 11 th?


Applied on 10th and received on 11th.. uncle still waiting he applied on 4th april.. as I told you before if you requested for more than 6 months they required medical.

Wish you good luck.. im waiting for your approval. Keep update..


----------



## Sa2112enator (May 8, 2017)

manimehra22 said:


> Applied on 10th and received on 11th.. uncle still waiting he applied on 4th april.. as I told you before if you requested for more than 6 months they required medical.
> 
> Wish you good luck.. im waiting for your approval. Keep update..


Thanks a lot for your wishes... I really need them....we applied on 11th and it was received on 12th April... And applied only for 3 months.. Will surely update once received..


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

Sa2112enator said:


> Congratulations... What about uncle??.. He applied earlier i guess... And did u submit on 11 th at vfs or it was received on 11 th?


My uncle got his visa today.. he applied on 14th April.


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

Sa2112enator said:


> Thanks a lot for your wishes... I really need them....we applied on 11th and it was received on 12th April... And applied only for 3 months.. Will surely update once received..


Hi
Have you got your visa? Any update?


----------



## Sa2112enator (May 8, 2017)

manimehra22 said:


> Hi
> Have you got your visa? Any update?


My wife got a call yesterday from embassy , they asked about her employment . since she resigned from her job they were asking questions..(at the time of application she was working and they called her office to check )..they said that they will let her know about the decision....I am worried now...lets see what happens ..I wish to apply partner visa from onshore but now it seems i might have to apply offhore and then apply visitor visa ...fingers crossed..


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

Sa2112enator said:


> My wife got a call yesterday from embassy , they asked about her employment . since she resigned from her job they were asking questions..(at the time of application she was working and they called her office to check )..they said that they will let her know about the decision....I am worried now...lets see what happens ..I wish to apply partner visa from onshore but now it seems i might have to apply offhore and then apply visitor visa ...fingers crossed..


My advice provide them her termination or resignation letter or any documents related to her job.. or letter from her employer so they can call and confirm.. don't use any fake documents if they found any fake document then u hve to face PIC 4020 criteria.


----------



## Sa2112enator (May 8, 2017)

manimehra22 said:


> My advice provide them her termination or resignation letter or any documents related to her job.. or letter from her employer so they can call and confirm.. don't use any fake documents if they found any fake document then u hve to face PIC 4020 criteria.


we have not supplied any fake documents ..its just that my wife panicked while taking the call..and said that she is working...while she resigned last week......never imagined..this will happen.... now very confused...will ahve to apply her partner visa first now and then visitor visa i guess..also if they refuse it this time..will it affect further applications..


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

Sa2112enator said:


> we have not supplied any fake documents ..its just that my wife panicked while taking the call..and said that she is working...while she resigned last week......never imagined..this will happen.... now very confused...will ahve to apply her partner visa first now and then visitor visa i guess..also if they refuse it this time..will it affect further applications..


Parner visa and visitor visa are very different. Both have different grant criteria.. no worries u'll be fine.. wish you good luck.. everything will be fine.. all is well


----------



## Bahubali (May 20, 2017)

*What did they ask in interview*



bsingh said:


> on 13th was my flight. on 12th May, i got a call from visa officer around 5.30 pm. She took an interview for 20 minutes. I asked her when I can expect a visa, she told me next week we will take the decision. After 20 minutes i got a mail from them stating visa granted. so finally was able to travel on 13th May


Hi bsingh, waht did they ask in the interview, was it from Indian person or Austrlian person. Do they interview very typically and try to stress/ interrogate as if to know your real intentions of coming back/staying....or was it just an easy discussion interview to do a formality of interview.

It will be so great if you can provide in details about your interview so that all of us can benefit.

Thanks & Congrats
Cheers


----------



## Sa2112enator (May 8, 2017)

manimehra22 said:


> Parner visa and visitor visa are very different. Both have different grant criteria.. no worries u'll be fine.. wish you good luck.. everything will be fine.. all is well


Finally ..got the visa on friday night ..they called again and asked a lot of questions...i was in doubt ...then after 10 mins ..got the mail..Thanks a lot for your wishes!!


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

Sa2112enator said:


> Finally ..got the visa on friday night ..they called again and asked a lot of questions...i was in doubt ...then after 10 mins ..got the mail..Thanks a lot for your wishes!!


Congrats for ur visa


----------



## parind (Nov 29, 2017)

Ankushg said:


> Hi,
> 
> Even i am stuck in the same situation had applied on 29tb March and till date there is no response from the high commission. I am supposed to fly to Sydney on Sunday. But I guess that is gonna get screwed.
> 
> Please le me know if any1 is able to contact someone from the high commission.


May I ask what happened eventually to your trip earlier this year? Did the visa arrive on time? Am feeling a bit anxious for my trip in mid-December. Had applied on 10th November for visas, not yet received! Grateful for your reply please. Thanks.


----------



## yajika (Dec 14, 2017)

I have applied for visitor visa on 10th November,2017 although haven’t received any response yet. I have travel plans for next week. Any one there who has got visa n has applied around the same time? Please reply it’s really frustrating


----------



## yajika (Dec 14, 2017)

Applied at the same time. Haven’t received any response yet


----------



## NehaSharma20 (Nov 10, 2017)

We can only predict for the Visa. It mainly depend on DIBP. The *visitor visa* is the best option if you want to see wonders of the world.


----------



## Aussie83 (Oct 15, 2015)

it always takes longer this time of year due to the increase in applications for the holidays. 
not much you can do


----------



## NehaSharma20 (Nov 10, 2017)

We can only predict for the Visa. It mainly depend on DIBP. The *visitor visa* is the best option if you want to see wonders of the world.


----------



## yajika (Dec 14, 2017)

It’s been more than 5 weeks now. Don’t know if I should cancel my flight or not ? any idea what is the avg time it’s taking these days?


----------



## ridhib (Dec 18, 2017)

parind said:


> May I ask what happened eventually to your trip earlier this year? Did the visa arrive on time? Am feeling a bit anxious for my trip in mid-December. Had applied on 10th November for visas, not yet received! Grateful for your reply please. Thanks.


Hi, Any update on your Visa? I had applied on 14th Nov. I have my flight on 22nd Dec. Please share your status. Thanks.


----------



## ridhib (Dec 18, 2017)

yajika said:


> It's been more than 5 weeks now. Don't know if I should cancel my flight or not ? any idea what is the avg time it's taking these days?


Hi, Any update on your Visa? I had applied on 14th Nov and no response yet. I have my flight on 22nd Dec and they are non-refundable.


----------



## yajika (Dec 14, 2017)

No signs of visa yet......it’s been 6 weeks now....I have a flight on Friday


----------



## yajika (Dec 14, 2017)

Have you applied online?


----------



## ridhib (Dec 18, 2017)

yajika said:


> Have you applied online?


No, through VFS. What about you?


----------



## Ryan007 (Dec 21, 2017)

Hi all, i applied for the visitor visa ( Online )on 1st of December but i made a mistake in my application so i had to make a correction via immi account and update the immigration which i did on 5th of December. Since then on immi website it says assessment in process, so do u guys have any idea that hopefully till when my visa will be approved bcz i was planning to go to aussie to celebrate Christmas and new year. And is there a time differ in processing time if you apply online or by paper. Thanks


----------



## Alxender (Apr 4, 2018)

*Its depand ups to you*

There are various websites in google which provide indian visa on arrival. My name is alxender and i am from united states recently i traveling in india and before i go i apply visa from indianevisas.org and they will provide me visa only 5 working hours because i chooes super urgent services if you need a visa choose there services according to your need.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Alxender said:


> There are various websites in google which provide indian visa on arrival. My name is alxender and i am from united states recently i traveling in india and before i go i apply visa from indianevisas.org and they will provide me visa only 5 working hours because i chooes super urgent services if you need a visa choose there services according to your need.


Alxender, these people are looking for a tourist Visa to Australia, not India.


----------

